# AMV "Rosomak"



## Polar (Jan 9, 2005)

In December 2002 the Polish Ministry of National Defence announced the selection of the Patria AMV to meet their requirement for 690 armoured vehicles. Poland's state owned military production company, Wojskowe Zaklady Mechaniczne, is prime contractor and Patria a major contractor for the basic vehicle. The first two fighting vehicles were delivered in June 2004 for field testing. In November 2004, it was announced that the testing had been successfully completed and serial production would begin.
And two day ago first 9 this APC was starting service in Polish Army.


----------



## Zofo (Jan 9, 2005)

Great pictures Polar. It sure looks cold from here in sunny-ish Mallorca!
Hopefully you'll be posting more about this vehicle in the weeks to come.


----------

